# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Đặt phòng khách sạn Vipearl Nha trang 5 sao - booking KS chất lượng cao ở Nha Trang

## dulichbonmua04

*Booking:  Vinpearl Nha Trang : 195$*





Khu  nghỉ mát Vinpearl Nha Trang - Việt Nam là một trong những khu nghỉ mát  sang trọng và cao cấp nhất tại thành phố biển Nha Trang. Vinpearl Resort  & Spa là nơi thu hút hầu hết tất cả các đối tượng khách hàng Việt  Nam nói riêng & du khách quốc tế nói chung
Tọa  lac trên đảo Hòn Tre xinh đẹp và thơ mộng giữa Vịnh Nha Trang, Vinpearl  Resort & Spa Nha Trang với thiết kế trang nhã và hiện đại cùng  nhiều dịch vụ giải trí, sẻ tạo được sự thoải mái bất ngờ & đầy thú  vị cho du khách khi đến nghỉ dưỡng tại đây.

Vinpearlland Nha Trang sẽ là lựa chọn lý tưởng với tất cả các đối tượng du khách đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang

*Chỗ ở Vinperland Nha Trang*





Vinpearl  Nha Trang bao gồm 230 phòng và dãy phòng gần biển. Mỗi phòng được trang  trí trang nhã với nội thất phù hợp ngay cả các yêu cầu của khách . Các  phòng được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế cao cấp và được trang bị các  tiện nghi hiện đại.
*Ăn tối tại Vinpearlland*


*Nhà Hàng*

*Nhà Hàng*






Khu nghỉ mát Vinpearl bao gồm hai nhà hàng nổi tiếng  cung cấp các món ăn quốc tế và món ăn được yêu thích của địa phương.  Một trong những nhà hàng này chắc chắn sẽ làm thỏa mản vị giác của bạn.  Đầu bếp 5 sao chuẩn bị bữa ăn mỗi ngày một cách chu đáo và vệ sinh an  toàn thực phẩm

*CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST*
*Địa chỉ:* 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 0989.452.458 / Fax: 04.62700954
*Chi nhánh:* 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Webside[/B]:DU LỊCH THEO CÁCH CỦA B�� N!!! - Tour du lịch siêu rẻ|tour siểu rẻ|Hạ Long siêu rẻ|du lịch Sapa siêu rẻ|du lịch Nha Trang siêu rẻ|du lịch Đ
*Email:* dulichbonmua04@gmail.com
*Hotline: Ms.Dịu 0989.452.458 - Live chat: dulichbonmua04*

----------

